# lawn tractor stack



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

shoudl i put a muffeluer on my tractor stack im planning to make or will it be ok like it is?? ill send some pictures!!!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Engines need back pressure. If they don't, you can burn your valves and valve seats. It is not good for engines to run with strait pipes. It looks cool and all but......


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Getting into the 'way-back' machine. WAY back when I was riding mini-bikes, I made a split exhaust out of 2 different length pipes. I 'v' cut them and shoved them together, actually causing some back pressure. Found someone to gas weld the pipes. I was a happy camper!
The 'sound' resembled a Harley Sportster but came from a 3 hp Briggs horizontal shaft mini-bike!
I used 2 pieces of 1/2" conduit. 
My bike wasn't the fastest but Nobody had a better sound! (1968 ish) I was the only one with a 'twin tone' exhaust!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Now thats a good idea, you get back pressure and cool sound. The best of both worlds


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

soo i should put a muffeluer on it if i makea stack!!!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tracguy said:


> soo i should put a muffeluer on it if i makea stack!!!


You could make a baffle and put it inside. A smaller pipe with holes drilled in it and slide it inside. A couple self tapping screws to hold it in place. That should give you some back pressure and take the edge off the sound of your machine.
You might be able to scrounge a baffle out of a motorcycle that will fit. 

I have straight pipes on a 440 ci Dodge that gets baffles for the street. 4 screws and its open pipes for playing. It burns the ears too bad to leave it open all the time.


----------



## dooley (Oct 18, 2013)

and here I thought I was going to see pictures of lawn tractors stacked in a pyramid....how little do I know


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ha ha thats jokes lol!!!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

You can put on whatever you like. The companies that make engines facture in back pressure when they design them, if you change things (remove backpressure) you could get a bad result and damage your motor. Like others have said here, maybe a baffle inside your stack(so nobody sees it) would give the sound and look with the backpressure that you want. Good Luck


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

You can get a little in-line muffler that will help. This is why I did, muffler is off a ford jubilee.

It wasn't completely bolted up at this point, just staying together.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

nice lol mine isnt nearly that big!!!!!!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Cublover said:


> You could make a baffle and put it inside. A smaller pipe with holes drilled in it and slide it inside. A couple self tapping screws to hold it in place. That should give you some back pressure and take the edge off the sound of your machine.
> You might be able to scrounge a baffle out of a motorcycle that will fit.
> 
> I have straight pipes on a 440 ci Dodge that gets baffles for the street. 4 screws and its open pipes for playing. It burns the ears too bad to leave it open all the time.


Something I play with tuning bikes is a washer with a stud welded to it inserted in the pipe. We did it for 2 reasons, actually. 1 was the requirement to run baffles on the street and 2 to adjust back pressure for max torque.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> Something I play with tuning bikes is a washer with a stud welded to it inserted in the pipe. We did it for 2 reasons, actually. 1 was the requirement to run baffles on the street and 2 to adjust back pressure for max torque.


That would work too. thanx Ernie.

That Dodge burns the ears inside the cab.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Cublover said:


> You could make a baffle and put it inside. A smaller pipe with holes drilled in it and slide it inside. A couple self tapping screws to hold it in place. That should give you some back pressure and take the edge off the sound of your machine.
> You might be able to scrounge a baffle out of a motorcycle that will fit.
> 
> I have straight pipes on a 440 ci Dodge that gets baffles for the street. 4 screws and its open pipes for playing. *It burns the ears too bad to leave it open all the time.*


I ran straight pipes on my bikes for years. If the noise hurts your ears, you're going too slow.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ah heres some pics of what ive done sooo far. i might try the washer trick but do u think this creats enough back pressure????


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

If sized right, it will provide *too much* back pressure or nearly none at all. Think fender washer with a small hole and an outside diameter that fills nearly all of the ID of your stack. Start out with the washer just a bit off perpendicular with the stack. Fire up the tractor and head up a steep hill or pull a load heavy enough so the engine is a bit below 3600 rpms at WOT. Turn the stud for best performance and lock it there. It might be a bit quieted, but it should keep the exhaust valves from burning.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tracguy said:


> ah heres some pics of what ive done sooo far. i might try the washer trick but do u think this creats enough back pressure????


Looks pretty. How does it sound? If you like it, mission accomplished.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

*c*



ErnieS said:


> If sized right, it will provide *too much* back pressure or nearly none at all. Think fender washer with a small hole and an outside diameter that fills nearly all of the ID of your stack. Start out with the washer just a bit off perpendicular with the stack. Fire up the tractor and head up a steep hill or pull a load heavy enough so the engine is a bit below 3600 rpms at WOT. Turn the stud for best performance and lock it there. It might be a bit quieted, but it should keep the exhaust valves from burning.


Ernie is telling you all the right stuff, listen to him for the combo of back pressure and torque and you'll have power and the look you want. I like the look of your stack. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

yha i made it myself at my dads shop i dont have enough money yet to get a nice shop yet!!!


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

i am going to get a washer welded up tonight then ill upload some pics when i get it on the stack!!!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

tracguy said:


> yha i made it myself at my dads shop i dont have enough money yet to get a nice shop yet!!!


 Thats a good deal. Does your dad show you how to do things? You did a fine job. We'll be waiting for the update pictures.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

i havent fired up the tractor in a while because right know if in the middle of replacing the head gasket!!


----------



## zpartin65 (Jan 22, 2014)

my craftsman with a 2 inch cherrybomb glasspack off my ford.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

zpartin65 said:


> View attachment 20508
> my craftsman with a 2 inch cherrybomb glasspack off my ford.


 I used a baffled glass pack on the Case loader, but I put a 90 elbow and ran it to the front to keep rain out and blow the stink away from me..


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok im getting a washer welded up soo il put some pics on when i get it done!!


----------

